# Are supplements necessary?



## AmyWP (Feb 27, 2018)

My pup Jase will be 5 months old this month. I have him on the best large breed puppy food available (it is also the food that the breeder uses and recommends). He comes from a really good breeder with the highest breeding award in the country, and I know that all of her dogs are checked carefully for any possible hip problems to determine whether they will be bred with or not. 
Despite this, I have still had a few people tell me that my dog needs to be on supplements for his joints. Reading up on it hasn't really cleared things up. Does anyone here use supplements? Is it even necessary for young dogs, or something that is given to help elderly dogs?


----------



## Chopstik24! (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm looking for the same info you are. 
We have a 4 month old female and I have read different things online about suppliments for puppies.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

There are people here who are far better versed in nutrition than I am, but I do not supplement my dog food, except maybe some omega-3/fish oil. I feed Fromm, heartland gold. I don't give any, but Glucosomine/chondriton (spelling?) supplements for their joints probably couldn't hurt.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Expensive urine, excess protein. Did you need joint supplements as a child?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I don’t think supplements are necessary for healthy dogs as long as they’re on a good diet so I don’t use them. I did use glucosamine (can’t remember brand) years ago for a dog diagnosed with HD.


----------



## AmyWP (Feb 27, 2018)

ausdland said:


> Expensive urine, excess protein. Did you need joint supplements as a child?


Good point! :laugh2:


----------



## AmyWP (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. If your puppy is otherwise healthy and on a good kibble then he is already receiving the nutrients he needs. If you want to supplement for joints, give him poultry feet or beef tracheas for chew treats.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Some fish oil and a possibly a probiotic once in a while aren't a bad idea for any dog on kibble. EFAs may not survive the heat of the extrusion process, and the probiotic liquid spray they use to coat premium kibble with after it cools likely doesn't have enough in it to do much good. That's not about joints, though -- just about rounding out some of the issues that can commonly happen with kibble.

I have yet to see any good research suggesting glucosamine/chondroitin does anything protective for healthy joints. I keep telling people if they find a vet journal or human medical journal (peer reviewed) article on that, please post it...but so far, we've come up empty AFAIK. It's possible someday new research will come out.

I totally agree about just giving the dog things to eat that its body knows what to do with -- like chondroitin-rich natural chews. Most young chewers love going to work on big trachea tubes. Those tubes are a nice, healthy alternative to disgusting, dangerous raw hide. You can find them for a good price at BestBullySticks.com (they send out good coupon codes regularly).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> No. If your puppy is otherwise healthy and on a good kibble then he is already receiving the nutrients he needs. If you want to supplement for joints, give him poultry feet or beef tracheas for chew treats.


And keeping him lean is crucial.


----------



## AmyWP (Feb 27, 2018)

Magwart said:


> Some fish oil and a possibly a probiotic once in a while aren't a bad idea for any dog on kibble. EFAs may not survive the heat of the extrusion process, and the probiotic liquid spray they use to coat premium kibble with after it cools likely doesn't have enough in it to do much good. That's not about joints, though -- just about rounding out some of the issues that can commonly happen with kibble.
> 
> I have yet to see any good research suggesting glucosamine/chondroitin does anything protective for healthy joints. I keep telling people if they find a vet journal or human medical journal (peer reviewed) article on that, please post it...but so far, we've come up empty AFAIK. It's possible someday new research will come out.
> 
> I totally agree about just giving the dog things to eat that its body knows what to do with -- like chondroitin-rich natural chews. Most young chewers love going to work on big trachea tubes. Those tubes are a nice, healthy alternative to disgusting, dangerous raw hide. You can find them for a good price at BestBullySticks.com (they send out good coupon codes regularly).


This is really great info. Thanks so much!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

An article about Fish Oil

Fish Oil For Dogs: Safe Or Not?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I once read an article why pups are to be lean. Wolf cubs (yes, I know, wolves aren't dogs but still..) are left the scraps and therefore are lean. Don't know if that's true as I have never been in the proximity of a wolf litter, but it does make sense.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Bramble said:


> An article about Fish Oil
> 
> Fish Oil For Dogs: Safe Or Not?


can't open the link to read the article -


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

carmspack said:


> can't open the link to read the article -


That's odd, it is working for me. Just add www. to dogsnaturallymagazine.com/fish-oil-omega-3-dogs-safe/


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One could question whether DN is a "reputable" source -- esp. when they're trying to sell you something (...kind of like Mercola). Did you see notice that little link at the end of their article to their marketplace? It's no different than pharma-funded marketing, except that at least has to pass FDA muster, such as it is. This is an advertorial.


----------

